# installer iso windows 7 sur clé USB



## PandaColada (11 Mars 2018)

Bonjour. (j'ai un macbook pro mi 2010 13" sur High Sierra) J'aimerais installer windows via bootcamp sur mon mac, la seule version étant compatible avec mon mac est windows 7...j'ai donc acheté puis téléchargé un iso de windows 7 en 32bit mais.. Comment faire pour installer cet iso sur ma clé usb ? (j'ai une clé usb 32gb vide formatée en MS-DOS)
J'ai essayé avec l'Assistant Boot Camp mais je n'y arrive pas, peut-être manque-t-il une option ? Voilà ce qu'il m'affiche : http://www.noelshack.com/2018-10-7-1520770161-capture-d-ecran-2018-03-11-a-13-08-16.png 
Serait-il préférable de passer par un cd d'installation, si oui, comment procéder ?
C'est mieux avec l'Assistant Boot Camp j'imagine.. Savez-vous comment m'aider ? 

Merci d'avance!


----------

